

Ask HN: Where do you find people to work with? - wingerlang

Does anyone know of any active chat-rooms, irc or such that people use for finding work-mates? I have been looking for some days now but I just cannot seem to find people that are enthusiastic about doing things. I have programmed 2-3 sites this weekend but I loose interest because I am alone doing things.<p>So where do you go for this kind of things? The internet should be easy to find, it is huuge. But still I cannot seem to find anything.
======
dsr_
Just as in real-life, look for common interests. OS, language, toolkit, API,
program... many of each of these categories has fora, IRC channels and mailing
lists that will let you get to know people. Then you can figure out if you
want to work with them.

